# Protecting your colors in the garment washing



## tommytextiles (Dec 6, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to protect colors from bleeding onto shirts in a garment washing process?


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

If you're talking about the pigment in the shirt fabric, washing cold can help.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Recommend woolite for dark fabrics!!


----------

